# Hilfe! Durchscheinende Schrift mit PS 6.0



## world-village-hro (12. Oktober 2005)

Liebe Bastler!
Ich habe mit Photoshop 6 folgendes Dokumnet erstellt:
Untere Ebene: Ausschnitte einer Landkarte
Ebene darüber: Farbig, #FF9900
Obere Ebene: Text: Arial Black, #808080, hartes Licht, abgeflachte Kante und Relief.
Nun sieht man den Text als, na ich sag mal "Stanztext" auch in der Farbe #FF9900.
So weit so gut. Was muss ich nun tun, damit der Stanztext die "Farbe" der Landkarte bekommt? Hab das vor Jahren mal gelernt, es ist wohl was mit Ebenenmasken, Gruppierungen, etc? Alles schon wieder vergessen! Kann jemand helfen?
Danke und herzliche Grüße aus Rostock,
Jan.


----------



## regurge (12. Oktober 2005)

damit ich es besser verstehe:

  Hintergrund ist die Landkarte, dann folgt eine Orange Ebene die komplett über die Landkarte geht, darüber hast du einen Text.

  Nun willst du das die Landkarte nur durch die Buchstaben sichtbar ist und der Rest bleibt Orange?


----------



## world-village-hro (12. Oktober 2005)

Yep!
Genau so. Zerbreche mir schon seit Stunden den Kopf. Nicht mal das gute alte
Ich-Klicke-Mich-Mal-So-Durch-Spiel funktioniert.
Für sachdienliche Hinweise äusserst dankbar:
Jan.


----------



## McAce (12. Oktober 2005)

Maskiere den Text und füge dann eine Ebenenmaske zu der orangeen Ebene hinzu wenn
nötig die maskierte Stelle auf der Ebenenmaske mit Schwarz füllen und schon kannst du 
durchsehen.

McAce
edit // ich weiß nicht ob in PS 6 vorhanden aber du kannst die Deckraft der Textebene runterschrauben
und zwar nicht über Deckkraft sondern über Fläche so bleiben die Ebenenstile erhalten.

Sorry aber es kann sein das es bei dir nicht funktioniert denn mit PS 6 habe ich noch nie gearbeitet.


----------



## regurge (12. Oktober 2005)

alternativ und vielleicht einfacher wäre es per strg+linksklick auf die Schriftebene die die kontur auszuwählen und dann auf die Orange Ebene zurückwechseln und die entf-Taste zum löschen bestätigen.


----------



## world-village-hro (12. Oktober 2005)

@regure: Das hat funktioniert! Musste dann nur noch Bearbeiten -> In die Auswahl einfügen, und fertig war der Lack! Demnächst zu bewundern auf world-village-hro.de
Danke an alle!
J.


----------

